# first dye job



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

soaked llama in beets and vinegar and a water.got water hot on top of wood stove.
let it soak for a couple of days.then put in cold water rinse with vinegar.
this is the color i got.how funny.i was expecting the color of beets.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Natural dyes can be a surprise, but it's beautiful.

And Raedean, we love your posts, please keep posting,

Janallyn


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Pretty!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a pretty color!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Pretty. You just can beet that color! Ha Ha


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The color is lovely, but unexpected, as you said.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How fun to be so surprised! It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

raedean said:


> soaked llama in beets and vinegar and a water.got water hot on top of wood stove.
> let it soak for a couple of days.then put in cold water rinse with vinegar.
> this is the color i got.how funny.i was expecting the color of beets.


I did the same thing with yarn about 15 years ago, which was long before my fiber spinning days. It was very unexpected, indeed!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i found out some things bout beet dye.
its a fugitive dye.it may turn brown...thats ok.i like brown.
thank u everyone.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I would be tickled if it stayed orange/rust. That's Lovely! Probably won't, it'll be a surprise color for years.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, not what you expected but really a pretty color.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

not what i expected but thats the fun of it all.
sort of exciting to see what mother nature does.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Surprises!!


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful results!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I too learned the hard way with beetroot - you would expect the rich red of the root, but I found that the leaves gave more of a pink shade.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice job. It is always interesting to see how things turn out. The water, the pan, the mordant - all change the outcome.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are lucky to have gotten that. It usually comes out a weak yellow.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful results


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u everyone...so much.


----------

